# Graphic Artists United™ Logo Design Contest - Submision Thread



## SkyKast (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is for submisions only, to discuss and ask questions please go here:

PLEASE SUBMISIONS ONLY

Edit By Mussels:
Posts that do not contain entries will be deleted.
If you wish to add your second entry or update your existing entries, edit your post.

Edit by SkyKast:
Thanks mussels


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have it in full 4800x800 resolution... Almost everything was created with brushes, paths and selective lighting and filters.






Edit: New resolution (1200x200)


----------



## tastegw (Jun 17, 2009)

edit for newer sized submissions


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 19, 2009)

EDIT: thanx Mussels


----------



## wickedwahine (Jun 21, 2009)

*The Power of GAU!*

Aloha guys
I really like typography... so I couldn't resist. You guys started at TPU, so I looked at their logo, the power button, and bingo... Have another one graffiti style in the works. Too much work  not enough time to do fun stuff.
Thx for the contest 

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3996/gautypeweb.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4682/gautype.jpg


----------



## wickedwahine (Jun 22, 2009)

*For the lolz*

here is second one, might edit later... really want Crysis  

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/295/gaugraffiti.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2459/gaugraffitiweb.jpg


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, here is my best at such short notice


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9379/gaubanner3.jpg
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5097/gaubanner2.jpg
> 
> EDIT: thanx Mussels



the first one looks awesome


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 27, 2009)

k here are all the submisions (for the judges)

bradley:

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





zAAm:

3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wickedwahine:

4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tastegw:

6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





h3llb3nd4:

8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





radeon:

10


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

i added numbers for easier rating with the judges.

I must say, theres some nice stuff in there.


----------



## SkyKast (Aug 29, 2009)

*Final Results!!!*

*Alright guys the results are in!*

STANDINGS:
   1st Place - Submission 8 by h3llb3nd4 --- (winner of sealed Crysis Warhead Game!)
   2nd Place - Submission 3 by zAAm --- (winner of OEM Far Cry 2 Game!)
   3rd Place - Submission 5 by wickedwahine --- (winner of $10 cash!)

Runner Ups:
   Submission 10 by radeonX2 --- (winner of $5 cash!)
   Submission 6 by tastegw --- (winner of $5 cash!)
   Submission 1 by bradleyKNZ --- (winner of $5 cash!)

Honorable Mentions:
   Submission 2 by bradleyKNZ
   Submission 4 by wickedwahine
   Submission 7 by tastegw
   Submission 9 by h3llb3nd4

On behalf of all of the members of GAU I say Thank You for all your awesome entries and the time you put into making them look so great! I will contact all of you by PM as soon as possible.


----------

